# Conectar vídeo analógico a tv LCD con decodificador TDT



## batusai_yo (Sep 29, 2007)

Hola, me acabo de comprar una nueva televisión y tengo un problema, no sé como conectar mi antiguo vídeo a ella. Os voy a comentar los pasos que he seguido.

1- Antena a la televisión y conexión del vídeo mediante euroconector. El vídeo se ve, pero como es lógico no se puede grabar porque no tiene entrada de antena.

2- Antena al vídeo y cable del vídeo a la televisión. El vídeo se ve y se puede grabar, pero la televisión sólo se ve en formato analógico, no se reciben los canales digitales.

He intentando sacar un cable de antena de la televisión al vídeo, pero no hay ningún conector de la tele en el que se pueda hacer.

A ver si me echáis una mano, gracias.


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Sep 29, 2007)

No conozco si son las mismas normas que aquí, pero si:
-la video tiene salida y entrada de A/V
-el televisor tiene salida y entrada de A/V
Podrías comunicarte por entre medio de los RCA o conectores apropiado (salidaTV-Entrada video; Salida Video-Entrada TV).
Otra posibilidad sería de ingresarle a ambos la señal de antena, pero no podrías grabar los canales digitales y tendrías que mover los cables para ver la video.
Espero que te sirva. José L.


----------



## EnriqueCastellanos (Oct 9, 2007)

1 - Cable de antena desde la pared a la entrada de antena del TDT.
2 - Cable de antena desde la salida del TDT a la entrada del vídeo.
3 - Cable de antena desde el vídeo a la entrada de antena de la TV.
4 - Euroconector desde el vídeo al TDT.
5 - Euroconector desde el TDT a la TV.


----------

